# D810 pairing with D3s



## quantum (May 15, 2015)

I recently bought a D810 to replace my ageing D700 which I paired with my trusty D3s for weddings.
Mostly it is great, though I am struglling a little with colours on the D810, particularly in AWB and in cloudy or shade where they are quite green
I believe the D700 and D3s had the same or similar sensor and I found them to be a good match. However The D810 and D3s are quite different to my eye in their AWB and skin tones seem rather magenta.

Has anyone got any ideas how to tweak the D810 images to more closely match the D3s - either in camera (though as I shoot RAW I don't think this will work) or in Lightroom.

Thanks

John


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (May 15, 2015)

I had a similar issue with a D4 and D800, the D4 was a bit cool compared to the D800.

I adjusted the automatic white balance in the D4 to be warmer, as opposed to trying to tweak all the photos in lightroom.  I found that tweak carried over decently (not perfectly) into both daylight and incandescent AWB. 

I don't know if the D3s has it (I suspect it does) but pretty sure the D810 does.  I'd recommend tweaking one camera to match the other a bit better.


----------



## 4hunter (May 17, 2015)

Use color checker passport


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (May 17, 2015)

4hunter said:


> Use color checker passport



That's actually an excellent idea even though it won't fix AWB if that's the trouble.  I had forgotten I built profiles for my D4 and D800 before hand.  It significantly improved synchronization between them in terms of their color response, e.g. if I had "white" correct on both, blue was less bright on one than the other, etc.  It's also easily integrated into presets so that the right profile is applied to each camera automatically on import to lightroom.

But if the OP's issues are actually AWB itself (e.g. white is warmer on one than the other) this will not fix it.  But it is a good idea regardless as it fixes one dimension of "mismatch". 

By the way -- the D810 I *think* has the two flavors of AWB, the D3s not sure it does.  Make sure you have them set consistently as well.  If it does have both, one is intended to be warmer than the other.

But if they are the same already (the AWB II setting) I'd recommend doing both (passport & AWB fine tune).


----------

